# Armstrong wins Nevada City in solo break



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

WOW! he lapped the field!

http://www.velonews.com/article/93695/armstrong-wins-nevada-city-in-solo-break


----------



## rcsting (Jul 6, 2005)

Looks like he's peaking at the right time.


----------



## 4400 (Mar 8, 2008)

According to the commentator, "Alberto Contador won't be sleeping easily tonight." not so sure about that.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

CabDoctor said:


> WOW! he lapped the field!
> 
> Did I miss something? At the end of the race the internet commentators and the experts they found kicking around Nevada City to come on the air...they all 'forgot' that Lance, Levi and Ben Jacques had already lapped everyone...They were all saying..".It looks like Lance will do it, if he can hold on for a few more laps..." Like the pack could catch him...on his second break?
> 
> ...


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Gnarly 928 said:


> CabDoctor said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! he lapped the field!
> ...


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I was there. I was on the hill where he launched the break. Very impressive, it seemed like he just put it in another gear and took off. He looks very very lean. Was a great day, great crowd and lots of fun. Interesting that the boys rode on all black bikes, no logos on them...


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah those bikes are the new proto trek Madones. They have round seat tubes and a more traditional shape, of which lance has long been an advocate of.


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Jul 3, 2004)

*Hey, you stole my title!*

Those were almost my exact words on my website!

Way cool to watch Lance win from the back of a chase motorcycle 

Impressive the power the pro's have....

CJS


----------



## KB11 (Nov 18, 2004)

This had to be the most fun race I've ever been too. Great little town on the side of a hill, tons people around the whole course. And the racing, yeeeowww. Right from the start, Levi and Lance went to the front and shattered the field. Only a handfull could hang as Lance and Levi took turns every lap at the front. It was cool to see these guys going full gas up the hill. Only Ben Jacques-Maynes could stay with L/L and then 6 laps to go Lance attacked at the bottom of the hill and was gone. The spectators went nuts.





































Victory lap


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

KB11 said:


>



Damn... he looks very, very lean. 


Great shots. :thumbsup:


----------



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

he averaged 26.4mph i thinks....if math serves me correctly thats ok i guess


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

He is looking real good. Would be great if he could win one more TDF before he retires.

I hope Contador is working his arse off because he's going to need it.


----------



## drawerfixer (Aug 4, 2005)

Those photos are great! Thanks.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

*Wow*

thanx for those photo's and the report. that is excellent work you did, Lance didn't do too bad either.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

nice pics. i need to start doing the "follow the rider pic" thing. do you keep the shutter speed down when you do that?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i know companies utilize rider feedback in development. and i know you have cases of special lay-ups and tweaked geometry for certain riders (specialized and boonen come to mind). but its amazing the pull that guy has at trek. as soon as he left the pros they drastically reshaped the madone (i hear they had been working on it for a while, but he wouldnt ride the frames, so they stuck with trad tubes and geometry for him). the guy comes back and they are starting to go back to round tubes and less of a "girls bike" slope. 

all that engineering and marketing...





CabDoctor said:


> Yeah those bikes are the new proto trek Madones. They have round seat tubes and a more traditional shape, of which lance has long been an advocate of.


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

I hope that you had time to duck into Cirino's bar on Broad Street for one of their amazing bloody mary's. If not, keep it in mind for next time.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I can't see the pics. Does it only load for macs and pcs? Using my iPhone now.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Whet type of pedal is that?


----------



## jjender (Aug 3, 2007)

Andrea138 said:


> Whet type of pedal is that?


Dura Ace pedal, isn't it?


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Great photos!!! OUTSTANDING.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Yea, so what kind of pedal, which saddle and what kind of shoes are those really?

Very nice pics.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

his seat's too low.


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

dura ace pedal, rocket 7 shoes


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL. he's a fast boy! Great pics.

Brian


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Winning that race in Nevada,
Was not a great deal harder,
Than beating a snail in a Lada.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*We were there..*

We live outside of Auburn about 25 miles from Nevada City. We stayed at a B&D on Broad Street. We watched all of the races. We saw Armstrong zip past us 40 times. It was a once in a life time experience. Prob will never get a chance to see him that close again and so many times. It was a memorial Father's day. One thing I noticed is the intensity on Armstrong face. Had a killer look. No doubt he came to win. They are hoping the Nevada City will host a race in next years Tour Of Ca. I hope they do.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

albert owen said:


> Winning that race in Nevada,
> Was not a great deal harder,
> Than beating a snail in a Lada.


You obviously know nothing of the intensity of this race. First off, it's not even in Nevada.....


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

>


Looks like maybe his old fav, the Concor Light saddle?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

HAHA!

uzzie is dying a thousand deaths right now.



uzziefly said:


> I can't see the pics. Does it only load for macs and pcs? Using my iPhone now.


----------



## pedal2tahoe (Nov 10, 2006)

Incredible shots!! I love the stealth look of the bike.
Yeah, he's definitely is in better shape than in the TOC.
Here's some video for a different perspective:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q7ih8y2Nz4

I've been to a lot of races, and this topped them all!! To see that acceleration at the end
was to me like seeing a touchdown catch in the superbowl- just spectacular.

There was also a local (Chad Gerlach) that had a good chance at it, but I think he was a little burnt from racing the day before (tour de nez in Reno) he placed 6th.


----------



## A4B45200 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Great day indeed...*



Dinosaur said:


> We live outside of Auburn about 25 miles from Nevada City. We stayed at a B&D on Broad Street. We watched all of the races. We saw Armstrong zip past us 40 times. It was a once in a life time experience. Prob will never get a chance to see him that close again and so many times. It was a memorial Father's day. One thing I noticed is the intensity on Armstrong face. Had a killer look. No doubt he came to win. They are hoping the Nevada City will host a race in next years Tour Of Ca. I hope they do.


Same experience my wife and I had (did a day trip) there. Lance and Co. were a mere foot or two away coming up Pine St / Cottage St. from our vantage point. It was a great Father's Day no doubt. He actually did the "Look" when he broke away up that hill. Definitely a memorable race for us. I hope Nevada City gets to host a ToC stage...beautiful venue for bike racing.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

hawker12 said:


> Yea, so what kind of pedal, which saddle and what kind of shoes are those really?
> 
> Very nice pics.



DA pedals - wouldn't be surprised to see him with new carbon protos at the Tour.

Concor saddle

Shoes look like Rocket 7 but it sort of looks like they have 3D carbon soles like Bont make or the other company that makes soles like that that I can't remember at the moment.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

+1 on the "great pics", KB11!

I particularly liked "victory lap", with the chubby guy in a wife beater. Just like Europe!

JSR


----------



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

Great pics KB11. You could give Graham Watson a run for his money.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

toronto-rider said:


> Great pics KB11. You could give Graham Watson a run for his money.


Seriously! Do you happen to have the one of lance and levi in a larger size?:thumbsup:


----------



## KB11 (Nov 18, 2004)

CabDoctor said:


> Seriously! Do you happen to have the one of lance and levi in a larger size?:thumbsup:


Yes I do, I think the files are about 6 megs


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

These are the type of races that I wish Lance would race. He could bring attention to his Livestrong thing, as well as bring attention to the sport without all of that drug stuff.


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing those photos with us, I could feel the intensity and my heart started beating faster with each photo.

Sounded like an awesome day!


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

For naysayers, this sort of crit racing is something that American riders are used to but not a lot of Europeans (or Americans racing in Europe). It's different.
CSC sponsored a race in my little Arlington, and CSC would send a team. Not their A group necessarily, but no slackers (Lars Michaelson, Lars Bak, others). Michaelson won it one year, but the last year CSC raced it every one of them got dropped. I saw Michaelson after and sort of sent my sympathies (he hadn't raced it that year). He made a disgusted face, explained that they were unused to crit racing, and said, rather sadly, with hand motions, "They either take to it like little fishies or (now laying his hand flat), they drown."


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

CabDoctor said:


> You obviously know nothing of the intensity of this race. First off, it's not even in Nevada.....


Obviously!


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

got more pics?  Never enough...


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

albert owen said:


> Obviously!


haha well played!


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Much leaner than Giro*



rocco said:


> Damn... he looks very, very lean.
> 
> 
> Great shots. :thumbsup:


He's gonna rip it.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Nike Shoes and Dura Ace pedals*



hawker12 said:


> Yea, so what kind of pedal, which saddle and what kind of shoes are those really?
> 
> Very nice pics.


Nike still makes cycling shoes for elite cyclists.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*photos*



messyparrot said:


> Thank you so much for sharing those photos with us, I could feel the intensity and my heart started beating faster with each photo.
> 
> Sounded like an awesome day!


Yes, those photos are great. I made one into a screen saver..makes me appreciate it as I was there and saw him ride...


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

KB11 said:


> Yes I do, I think the files are about 6 megs


A lot of people have said it already, but your pictures were awesome. 

I couldn't be in California, so I've been tearing the internet to pieces looking for decent pictures from the race.

Yours were by far the best.

-Chris-


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

simplyhankk said:


> dura ace pedal, rocket 7 shoes


Shoes are Nike one-offs, the Rocket 7's in the Tenerife are long gone


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes the Americans rule the crit, for me it's what real racing is all about. 

Those 160 mile zombie rides the euros seem to favor, they can keep them.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

weltyed said:


> i know companies utilize rider feedback in development. and i know you have cases of special lay-ups and tweaked geometry for certain riders (specialized and boonen come to mind). but its amazing the pull that guy has at trek. as soon as he left the pros they drastically reshaped the madone (i hear they had been working on it for a while, but he wouldnt ride the frames, so they stuck with trad tubes and geometry for him). the guy comes back and they are starting to go back to round tubes and less of a "girls bike" slope.
> 
> all that engineering and marketing...


Trek has undergone some changes for the good in past years. Including a new lead bike designer. You will seen them rolling out new models more often. The rumor mill on the new bike is that the front end is stiffer and the weight is down 150 grams +/- 

If this was a Lance only driven re-design I suspect Levi wouldn't have one also, the past M/O was they made 58cm proto's only....


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Check out the geometry on those new Trek's

Looks like my '99 Cannondale; aggressive


----------



## masterken911 (Jun 17, 2009)

i went to reno ( passed nevada city ) last saturday and i didn't see any sign say ' lance is here or lance is coming ". damn i'm his biggest fan too. well atleast he won the race before the tour. should be interesting next couple weeks.


----------



## KB11 (Nov 18, 2004)

Cool video of one lap with levi and Lance at the front drilling it :thumbsup: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdmOgG8tBoU&feature=related


----------



## Andrew1 (May 27, 2009)

heathb said:


> Yes the Americans rule the crit, for me it's what real racing is all about.
> 
> Those 160 mile zombie rides the euros seem to favor, they can keep them.


There's redeeming factors for both, but I do love a good crit. For those who discount the ability of American crit specialists (even in jest), go watch a pro crit. Even on a regional level, these guys are very, very talented. That LA, Levi, Horner and Jacques-Mayne (isn't it about time he got picked up by a Euro team? He deserves it.) lapped the field in such a commanding fashion is pretty amazing, but it wasn't like this race was a done deal from the start.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

KB11 said:


> Cool video of one lap with levi and Lance at the front drilling it :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdmOgG8tBoU&feature=related




Those guys are cooking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KB11 (Nov 18, 2004)

frdfandc said:


> Those guys are cooking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It was like that from the gun until Lance attacked. No wonder they lapped the field.


----------



## jparman (Apr 18, 2006)

Is that a WSD saddle?


----------

